
Korg volca sample SDK – a sample and sequence encoding library - adamnemecek
https://github.com/korginc/volcasample
======
niklasni1
In the world of music technology, par for the course would be for protocols
like this to be purposefully obfuscated, and constantly reinvented. Good on
Korg for seeing the value of releasing this.

~~~
garrettdreyfus
Yeah preach! This is so awesome!

------
diydsp
This is cool, I can't believe Korg themselves released the source to it!

This dramatically increases the value of the device!

Thank you, Korg!

~~~
tessierashpool
Korg have literally always been amazing about stuff like this. They were the
first in the App Store on iOS, with an iPad app on day 1 for the iPad's
release. Their MIDI implementations are always more consistent, more solid,
and more reliable than competitors.

If you're surprised by this, you might know music manufacturers in general,
but you don't know Korg. :-)

~~~
smosher_
This kind of thing in particular seems to be a first for them, seeing as there
are no other 'korginc' repos on github. I do hope they publish more there.

I'm not sure what exactly you are trying to say about their MIDI
implementation, but fwiw I have had less headaches while implementing things
based on Yamaha's SysEx documentation than Korg's. Not that either company
seems to be trying to hide things at the MIDI/SysEx level.

~~~
sgnelson
They've released schematics for some of their small analog synths before.

------
andrus
Why is this called "SYRO"? Confusing considering the recently-released Aphex
Twin album...

~~~
adw
Not inconceivable the two are connected somehow, of course (either in tribute
from Korg or even the other way round; AFX has released a bunch of tracks
named after gear, e.g. Fenixfunk 5... and it'd hardly be surprising if certain
artists had access to pre-launch gear.)

------
joshontheweb
They also clearly label their circuit boards and leave solder pads for mods
under the hood. Really cool that they think of the hackers and modders.

